# how to install FreeBSD with gnome



## asifnaz (Apr 16, 2011)

I want to use this very stable OS on my desktop. I want it with GUI. Please guide me step by installation in order to get it with gnome.


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 16, 2011)

I would begin with the handbook section on installing x-windows. it in part 1 section 5.


----------



## asifnaz (Apr 16, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I would begin with the handbook section on installing x-windows. it in part 1 section 5.



That installation would be from CD or internet?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 16, 2011)

Read the handbook about installing ports and packages and installing FreeBSD. It will save you million questions, and save us million of answers.


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 17, 2011)

All you want to know is here http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/


----------

